# Projekti dhe shërbime > Na bashkoi Albasoul >  Mod Angmokio

## agonny

Qka eshte puna me kete moderator? A vlejne rregullat demokratike apo sheriati ne nenforumet qe menaxhohen prej ketij? Vazhdimisht fshin komente pa asnje arsye. Ndersa vet hapa tema qe i thejn se paku 9 prej 10 rregullave qe ka forumi. 

Nuk duhet te bëni dallime fetare! (http://www.forumishqiptar.com/thread...es-shqiptareve)

Nuk duhet të bëni dallime krahinore! (http://www.forumishqiptar.com/thread...es-shqiptareve)

Nuk duhet të bëni dallime politike! (E bene vazhdimisht)

Jo racizmit dhe persekutimit shoqëror! (E bene vazhdimisht)

Nuk lejohen reklamat ose propaganda! (http://www.forumishqiptar.com/thread...under-Ramushit) (http://www.forumishqiptar.com/thread...es-shqiptareve)

Duhet të respektoni mendimin ndryshe! (3 komentime i kam pas diteve te fundit, qe te 3ja jane fshi prej ketij modi) 


A ka ndonje pergjigjje prej adminave?

----------


## agonny

Plus, modifikon komentet e mija... hajt me hjek najsen nuk ka lidhje po shton rreshta ekstra prej qefit te vete... si ne rastin paraprak me komentin tim te pare ne kete teme. 
A qoke jeme ka lujm a?
chit chat bash gjeste te femis i kishe ncncn

----------


## Gogol

Nga viti tjeter do ta kthejn pergjigjen agonny.

----------


## agonny

Le ta mbyllin krejt kete teme; nuk me intereson me  :ngerdheshje:  ashtu kshtu nuk kaloj kohe te gjate ne forum :_

----------

